# After tumbling cleaning



## junkmansitch (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey gang I was wondering if anybody's come up with some good cleaning techniques after a bottle is tumbled.

Specifically for what I called" blackheads" I suspect it's the polishing compound that gets stuck in the tiny little nooks and crannies that appears dark grey or black. I currently use muriatic acid, sometimes soft scrub but I'm wondering if anyone's got some other tips that work.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## dasadeephole (May 31, 2018)

I realize this is months old, but for follow on readers:    Some folks use waterpiks to flush out the black spots.   Since I do my post tumble cleaning in my backyard I use a high pressure water ****** on my garden hose and it does the trick.  You just have to figure out the angle of the pocket being flushed.


----------



## junkmansitch (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, yes I recently heard about using a waterpik from another.


----------

